

Ask HN: Best web or Mac/Unix alternative to Excel? - zavulon

I've made a full-time switch to Mac some time ago, but the only app that still makes me fire up Parallel Desktop is Excel. Word for Mac, Numbers, Google Docs are all really bad.. I need something that will let me easily create nice-looking lists, have the same formula syntax (only the basics) and keyboard shortcuts that I'm so used to. Is there anything like that out there?
======
jsz0
If you have a high tolerance for pain you could try Office for the Mac. Not
really an alternative but if you're happy with Excel it's something to
consider. I use Numbers but a lot of Excel people tell me it's too limited. If
you don't live inside a spreadsheet 8 hours a day it's probably good enough.

------
cpr
What's wrong with Numbers? I find it a credible alternative to Excel, unless
you're doing serious crunching. It's also a heck of a lot more attractive out
of the box.

